#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  Boys name

## Fluke

I have a little boy on the way .
I want to call him Tai (not Thai)
The Mother isnt ethnic Thai and neither am I .
I ve been told that as he will look felang , I cant call him Tai.
I ve explained that it will be Tai and not Thai and nothing to do with Thailand.
Should I name him Tai , or think about another name ?

----------


## benbaaa

Who has told you you can't call him Tai? And why did you ask permission? When my son was born, the hospital administrators just asked me what his name was, then went away to prepare the documentation for his birth certificate.

----------


## Fluke

No one has told me what to call him and Im not asking for anyones permission . Im just asking for peoples opinion .

----------


## Borey the Bald

My neighbor's kids are a girl called King, and two boys named Ricoh and Oven.  Might I suggest Panasonic (Pan for short).

----------


## Necron99

What's his surname going to be?
This is a really good chance to scar him for life.
Nothing like a challenge to bring out the best in the boy.

----------


## alitongkat

just add something to the name, to neutralize it...

how about "pat tai" ?

----------


## aging one

use Ty short for Tyrone.  :Smile:

----------


## Fluke

> just add something to the name, to neutralize it...
> 
> how about "pat tai" ?


  Paddy Tai......hmmmmm . no

----------


## benbaaa

> I ve been told that as he will look felang , I cant call him Tai.


Wasn't trying to be funny, Fluke, but you said you'd been told you can't call him Tai, so I just wondered who told you this.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> I ve been told that as he will look felang , I cant call him Tai.
> 
> 
> Wasn't trying to be funny, Fluke, but you said you'd been told you can't call him Tai, so I just wondered who told you this.


  An 8 year old felang /thai girl  :Smile:

----------


## Neo

I was wondering about the name Valentine for a boy, I like it. Val for short. 
Guaranteed to help him learn about standing his ground. It's cultural though isn't it. 
In the UK he'd be scrapping, in Italy he's be adored, in Thailand people would be indifferent and probably give him a nic name like Toast instead.

----------


## VocalNeal

This guy is called Ty. 



But he was born Orison Whipple Hungerford! 

But if your son is going to be called Toast, you could start with Morphy Richard.

What is your surname or family name. The name combination sounds better if it flows.

----------


## Necron99

^ looks gay.

----------


## palexxxx

> Originally Posted by benbaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fluke
> ...


Maybe she told you that because Tai is a girls name.

I had a girlfriend whose daughter was called Tai.

----------


## nidhogg

> , or think about another name ?


Yup.

Give a kid a name he can live with, and the option to change it later if they don't like it.

The davids, roberts and Annes put up with a great deal less shit than the "Moonbeams" "honeysuckles" and the like......


Tyrone, shortened to Ty maybe - but Tai? 

he will probably spend his life being called "Tai cheese" or the like.

by the way - TAI in smsese (if I may coin the word) means "think about it". Sounds like a good idea.

----------


## Fluke

> This guy is called Ty. 
> 
> 
> 
> But he was born Orison Whipple Hungerford! 
> 
> But if your son is going to be called Toast, you could start with Morphy Richard.
> 
> What is your surname or family name. The name combination sounds better if it flows.


  Tai Namsai .

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> , or think about another name ?
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Give a kid a name he can live with, and the option to change it later if they don't like it.
> ...


  Tai is hardly in the same category as moonbeam .

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by benbaaa
> ...


  You are the first person to say that its a female name , thats after mentioning the name to other Thai people

----------


## Norton

> An 8 year old felang /thai girl


Smart girl.




> Maybe she told you that because Tai is a girls name.

----------


## Norton

> You are the first person to say that its a female name


Now 2 have said it. :Smile:

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> You are the first person to say that its a female name
> 
> 
> Now 2 have said it.


  And its on the internet so it must be true.........but unless someone writes "Fact" after it.......I shant believe it.........

----------


## Fluke

Tai | Tai Name Meaning & Origin | Thai Boy Tai Name

  Under boys names .
Fact .

----------


## kingwilly

In Indonesia, depending on exact pronunciation of course,  it's quite an offensive word for shit (about the same level as cvnt in English).

----------


## Laphanphon

Tai is actually a fish found in the Pacific.  It is very popular in Japan for consumption.

----------


## Norton

Your call mate. Your son. I know plenty women with name Tai. Have yet to run across a man named Tai. Here's a well known Tai.

----------


## r1 pet

i think tai sounds great, boy or girls name does it matter, plenty of girls with boys names arround,

there was a boy named sue, worked for him,allthough he did smack his dad in the mouth, :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jamescollister

Give him a real name and just call him by his nick name. BIL Thai called his daughter Enfield, loves his football. Kids now called field or onfield. 
Give my kids English names [ born in OZ ] but was sober enough not to give them nick names like small, little, bird or ant.
Called them spring rain and pink lotus. Thais call them by their abbreviated English  names, Sarah and Alex. Jim

----------


## aging one

Anything would be better than Frank Zappa. Daughter Moon Unit. Sons Dweezil and ,Ahmet, and the last daughter Diva. Moon Unit has changed. Dweezil is happy. Thats all I know.  :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

I have a brother named 'Wednesday' thanks to the midwife who delivered him. Apparently he was so ugly when he was born that the midwife said to my parents, after the delivery, "I think you should call it a day".  :Smile:

----------


## palexxxx

^  boom boom

----------


## charleyboy

Call him...Dickie Bow. You could also add Tie!

----------


## Aberlour

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> , or think about another name ?
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Give a kid a name he can live with, and the option to change it later if they don't like it.
> ...


Yes and no for me. I wanted to call my son a real name but not one that was so obvious that when the teacher calls out his name, 3 or 4 kids with same name answer. My son was never going to be a John, David or James, but nor would I name him something that was completely made up and going to get him bullied. 

To the OP, Tai sounds ok to me especially if he's mixed blood. Why have an English/Oz name (or wherever you are ftom) when he's mixed race.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Anything would be better than Frank Zappa


What you on about man - that's a quality name  :Smile: 

I knew a fella called Tai years ago (was a nickname for Terroon or something like that)

Son of a famous author (VS Naipaul)

Geezer was/is a gangster - very dangerous.

----------


## Pragmatic

> nor would I name him something that was completely made up and going to get him bullied.


It doesn't matter what you call a child. Bullying and piss taking is part of growing up, especially at school. Don't be so over-protective.

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fluke
> ...


Simple reason for using a English name for mixed race kids, can't think of any that are called by their birth name. Everyone one has a nick name, if your kids ever go west, as a friend of mine found. He called his son James, born here, Thai translation came out as Jam. Kids passport UK has his name as Jam.
Be careful, names stick and some names translate badly, better safe and Thais are using more and more English names. TV stars, football stars are much more common now. Jim

----------


## Pragmatic

> (was a nickname for Terroon or something like that)


Might have been 'Tawan', meaning 'Sun' Thai spelling 'ตะวัน'

----------


## Aberlour

> Originally Posted by Aberlour
> 
> nor would I name him something that was completely made up and going to get him bullied.
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what you call a child. Bullying and piss taking is part of growing up, especially at school. Don't be so over-protective.


Don't agree mate. It's the " Boy named Sue" theory that's already been mentioned, but I think it's bull.

You can teach your kid to be tough and stand up for himself in far healthier,  more balanced ways than giving them a stupid name.

You say that bullying and piss taking is normal at school for kids with regular names, so you are happily prepared to give your kid a name that will make him an even bigget target than everyone else. That's simply wrong IMO.

Unless more than one child psychologist tells me otherwise, I refuse to believe it could ever be a beneficial thing.

----------


## Koetjeka

Tai means dead, right? (or else it's Taai). I would never use a name like that because of the chance that my family or any other foreigner pronounces it wrong.

If I get a son (may well be never) his name will be Chalam (shark) because my father's name is Sjaak and my wife pronounces his name as "shark" (in Dutch you pronounce it as syaak).

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Tai means dead, right?


, no, that will be DIE

----------


## longbeaches

Tai is a shit name.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

longbeaches is more shit though

----------


## Aberlour

^ Yep. I'd rather be called Tai than longbeaches any day.

----------


## wasabi

Zowie Bowie changed his name to Duncan Jones when He was an adult.

----------


## Fluke

> Your call mate. Your son. I know plenty women with name Tai. Have yet to run across a man named Tai. Here's a well known Tai.


   Tai isnt her name though, its a shortened version of her name , her birth name is Orathai Dabkham

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fluke
> ...


  I dont think that it will cause any bullying because most people will be unaware that its a made up name . Theres kids with names like Bowling, Noodles , Sizzler , Cum, Shampoo , Diamond , so I dont think that there will be issues with a Tai

----------


## palexxxx

^  up to you.

----------


## pseudolus

For what it's worth, my old man said to me "never name your kid something that other people will not know how to spell" - any idea how annoying it is to always having to spell your name? My names Jon without an H. My name is Claire with an I and and a E. I am Sara, pronounced Sarah, but without an H. 

My name is Jim. Clive. James. Barry. Winston. Bill. William. 

Don't know if that helps, but ya kid will be "My name is Tai, spelt T A I. No not Thai. I am not Thai, no, it's my name. I don'/t know where my parents got from, but yes, Tai. No it's not short for anything, just Tai" . 

My soon to be sister in law is called Tai by the way, and she is Thai.

----------


## rawlins

Call him Farang.

----------


## Fluke

It may be confusing when I say "This is my Tai "

----------


## Aberlour

> I dont think that it will cause any bullying because most people will be unaware that its a made up name . Theres kids with names like Bowling, Noodles , Sizzler , Cum, Shampoo , Diamond , so I dont think that there will be issues with a Tai


I wasn't talking about the name Tai mate. I actually said I think it's quite a good name for a mixed race kid. It sounds like real a name to me, all be it a very uncommon one. 

I was talking about the silly made up names like  feefee trixybell etc. Child cruelty IMO.

----------


## pseudolus

> It may be confusing when I say "This is my Tai "


I was asked by a boss once where my tie was, and I said "she's at home making my dinner"

----------


## baldrick

harmyai

----------


## TonyBKK

Boy named Sue, end of debate  :Wink:

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

How about Spoter?

----------


## kmart

Daft name, and open to a lot of silly connotations in the local lingo. If you really want to persist with the name, use it as a middle name so Kevin can live a normal life, hopefully.

----------


## Balance

There another famous Ty, Ty Cobb.

----------


## Fluke

Changed my mind about Tai and am now going with Ben10

----------


## kingwilly

I knew a family that named their children 1,2 and 3 in thai.

Noong, Song and Sam.

----------


## nidhogg

> Changed my mind about Tai and am now going with Ben10


nah - Kevin11.

----------


## Fluke

Right : Think weve settled on the name Loi .
Loy krathong soon

----------


## wasabi

^ Is that Roy in English,and you have spelt it in a way that Thais could pronounce it easier. Lice ,Rice kind of thing.

----------


## kingwilly

I chose an old Indonesian name for my son not realising that an American basketball player shares the same name. No, we did not name him after player X.

----------


## jamiejambos

Anybody heard of   Ty Hardin  ?

----------


## Jofrey

> Changed my mind about Tai and am now going with Ben10


Excellent choice  :Wink:

----------


## armstrong

We're having problems picking names for a boy.    I want 'Elvis'.   the wife wants anything bus Elvis.   We're discussing it*


*not talking about it.

----------


## VocalNeal

> Changed my mind about Tai and am now going with Ben10


Good name if he wants to be a butler. 

Benton the silver service needs polishing!

----------


## TizMe

> I knew a family that named their children 1,2 and 3 in thai.
> 
> Noong, Song and Sam.


I only had one kid... went straight to Sam.

----------


## sabang

> use Ty short for Tyrone.


Sure, why not? If your son doesn't like it, he will drop the name anyway and adopt a new nickname- quite common here in Thailand. BTW- I've never heard of a male 'Tai' either

----------


## Yasojack

Tai is not Thai its chinese for great or extreme

----------


## Mikey Forester

Could you put some meaning in to their name. Base it on the name of a much adored relative (maternal grandparent is advisable) or something.

----------


## Fluke

> Could you put some meaning in to their name. Base it on the name of a much adored relative (maternal grandparent is advisable) or something.


  Nope , I dont want anything to do with past people or past names or past influences.
  I want something new .

----------


## Fluke

> ^ Is that Roy in English,and you have spelt it in a way that Thais could pronounce it easier. Lice ,Rice kind of thing.


  Well, I ve now changed my mind about the name "Loi"

----------


## wasabi

Have you thought of "Fluke" for a suitable name.

----------


## kingwilly

> Tai is not Thai its chinese for great or extreme


And Indonesian for shit.

----------


## Yasojack

Loi is Indian and  Hindu

----------


## sabang

> Have you thought of "Fluke" for a suitable name.


Or "Flake".  :mid:

----------


## Fluke

.......and hes just arrived

----------


## Roobarb

Congratulations Fluke!  What a great looking little fellow.

So, did you decide on a name?

----------


## Fluke

^ Thanks : We decided on calling him Ben

----------


## Roobarb

^ A sound choice of name there Fluke, and it's a great start to his life.

Enjoy getting to know Ben over the coming months/years.  Best of luck to you all.

----------


## patsycat

Welcome . Ben, may your life be full of laughs and happiness.

----------


## Fluke

Thanks Patsy , here he is again  :Smile:

----------


## billy the kid

wos gonna suggest Stan    :Smile: 

hansum boy Fluke, congratulations.

----------


## Fluke

14 weeks now , growing up quick

----------


## patsycat

Well?  Where's the piccie?!!

----------


## Fluke

The flash from the camera startled him a bit.........

----------


## Fluke



----------


## Pragmatic

> We decided on calling him Ben


Is that his nick name or real name?

----------


## Fluke

Known by name, he also has a Thai name.

----------


## Fluke

Four months old now.......

----------


## kingwilly

nice looking kid.

----------

